# Here's a pic before they're gone



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

This is my first year of trapping on my own. Have a fur buyer coming tomorrow, thought I'd share a pic.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Ruger ! What is the final tally ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

8 coyotes, 6 gray foxes, 5 bobcats and 3 badgers.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go man! Keep us posted on how you do!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Cha-Ching







Congrats on a great season!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks real good, brings back memories.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice job buddy, they look great!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a great solo performance. Those are some beauties. Good luck with the buyer. I'm interested in your outcome also.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_Good Job Man!! Used to Love Trapping when I was Younger My Son is wanting to start next year!_


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Way to go Ruger on a fine year !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Look'in good Wayne.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's the results of my fur sale. Badgers went for $8 a piece. Foxes ranged from $12-$26. I was a little disappointed in coyotes, they ranged from $25-$45. He said I had some good coyotes, I just needed to take them earlier in the season to get top dollar. I think I did much better on the bobcats. I sold 1 @ $375, 2 @ $450, 1 @ $750 and 1 @ $825.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go Wayne! Real nice job on those cats!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger, you did very well!!!! Good for you.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good old cats save the day, even though I never sold my wolverine to the auction but when a person sent lynx and wolverine in, the old cash register started ringing louder. Congrats. on a great first year.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Bloody hell Wayne!!







Well done!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

omg congrats. i remember selling my cats for 50 bucks wow


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> I know nothing about cat pelts or how they're graded since they're protected here in Ohio, so I'm curious to know what makes a $375 pelt worth $375 and a $825 pelt worth $825? Also is $825 about as high a price as one can hope for?


. I learned a lot from the buyer. He was looking at how heavy the fur was. He graded all of my cats as heavies. He used a scale to grade the quality of the cats. A, B, and C. He graded 2 as A's, 2 as B's and 1 as a C++ He was looking for length on the cat 40 inches bring more $ a wide belly showing a clear white color with black spots without the tan or red color of the running in towards the center of the belly. He said presentation is also a big factor. He said furs that are put up and catches your eye will typically bring more $ He was very helpful by giving me tips on what the buyers look for.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Good deal! Looks like you can buy a few trapping supplies with your fur check! Wish we had cats to trap around here!


----------



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice to see he shared some valuable info with you on what he is looking for!


----------



## motox_66 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I read that tops cats went record high of $1600 each at auction. Sounds like you god good cash for you cats. I am looking forward to seeing what my cats bring.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

motox_66 said:


> Thanks for the info. I read that tops cats went record high of $1600 each at auction. Sounds like you god good cash for you cats. I am looking forward to seeing what my cats bring.


Keep us posted on how you do. I've got to the end of March on my season, sure would love to catch a few more.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice job and good prices for those cats also.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> Keep us posted on how you do. I've got to the end of March on my season, sure would love to catch a few more.


Ruger, I thought the bobcat season ended the last day of February in Colorado?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> Ruger, I thought the bobcat season ended the last day of February in Colorado?


I have a trapping permit for the Navajo Reservation


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> I have a trapping permit for the Navajo Reservation


Season runs longer there? I did not know that. Thanks Ruger.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> Season runs longer there? I did not know that. Thanks Ruger.


ya,they have a long season Oct.1- Mar. 31


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> ya,they have a long season Oct.1- Mar. 31


good for you!!!!!


----------

